# The Old Man's Decision



## Dr Midnight (Mar 8, 2002)

This will be a first-person story told from the perspective of my new character. I can't guarantee a story every week like I would with KotSQ, but the first session was fun, and I think my character deserves a writeup. The adventure's taking place in Greyhawk, under Lou "Jettok" Terranova. I'll save names and descriptions for the writeup.

First chapter should come within the hour.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 8, 2002)

Dear Mirta~

I’m sorry it’s been so long since I’ve last written to you. You know how I get- I put things off. I wouldn’t even do the dishes half the time if I didn’t remember how you’d stand in the doorway and say “Oh, by the way, Nuttin, a little clan of pixies just walked in the door. They’re washing the dishes, so don’t worry about washing them like I’ve been asking you to all day.” Little things like that make me laugh.

The kids, as you know, are all grown up and moved away. Our little Brenni’s still married to that nice young man up North.  I think they’re expecting their first child soon… imagine, Mirta! A grandchild, at last! Thaip is running a successful general store over across the mountains. He’s seeing someone, but last I heard it was too early to give me any details. Of course, that was five months ago, so there’s no telling, now. Winyul is still traveling with that adventuring party. I haven’t seen him in a year. I hope he’s alright. I imagine you’d know if he wasn’t, right? Send me a sign, if you know… If he’s with you, I just want to know so I can stop worrying. 

Mornings have been really bad lately. I sit up in bed and wait there, hands trembling, until I can think of a good reason to get up. I hate it, dear. In the world around me, life goes on- people get married, work, are born, live and love. My love for life died with you. I don’t see the children anymore, and I don’t really blame them; they have their own lives now. They don’t need me holding them back. I get up, sit around the house, and go to sleep. 

Remember Zuttimer Hindleffson? He was the gnome who lived across the way… you remember. Well, he’s been living alone since his wife died ten years ago. He passed on recently. I attended his funeral, and it struck me- what did he do, the last ten years of his life? He sat around going through the motions and trying to forget that he was alive but had no reason to live. He sat around waiting to die. 

I’ve come to a decision, Mirta. I’m not going to do that. 

I went out today and bought some books. I’m going to learn a few new tricks, yes I am. I’m not going to sit here and watch my teeth fall out of my head while I wait for the reaper. I’ve decided that I’m going to go out into the world and find death on my terms. I’m going to become an adventurer. I’m going to learn the art of spellcraft, then I’m going to leave our house and go wandering the Flanaess, righting wrongs where I can. 

Better to die on your feet doing good than to spend years alone, without loving or living. I can find problems and right them. If I should die, well, I did what I could for the world… and I’ll be with you all that much sooner. For the first time in years I'm truly looking forward to something.

I’ll write to you again soon, dear. I love you.
~Nuttin


----------



## Drak (Mar 8, 2002)

Nuff of dis mushy stuff!  When am I gonna kill something?!  Whatever.

 

Hope you guys enjoy the new story!


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 8, 2002)

I've got to say, I'm really looking forward to reading this. That is a simple, straightforward backstory that STILL manages to incorporate a multitude of good story hooks and roleplaying bits.

I always did like the Knights of the Silver Quill, though I'm not sure I've ever posted there, and I'm looking forward to seeing the perspective of this definitely non-standard character.


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 9, 2002)

I've always wanted to play as an old-man-turned-adventurer!

I'm looking forward to this, Doc!


----------



## Chronosome (Mar 9, 2002)

Niiiice...


----------



## Jettok (Mar 10, 2002)

> I can't guarantee a story every week like I would with KotSQ




I hope to make the campaign interesting and fun. The first Thursday was character creation and introduction into the campaign. The upcoming week will decide if I can hook Doc or if my campaign slips out of his grasp. Thanks for your support.


----------



## DWARF (Mar 11, 2002)

Ahh!  Something to fill the void in my life left from KotSQ hiatus!!!


----------



## Riekhan (Mar 11, 2002)

> The upcoming week will decide if I can hook Doc or if my campaign slips out of his grasp




eh?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes!  More write-ups from the KotSQ (or their replacement campaign).  Either way, good to have you back Doc.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 11, 2002)

Heh! Great minds think alike, I guess.  I just started and "old fogie" character myself, with almost exactly the same background: wife just died, children all grown/growing up, recently became a grandfather, off to see the world, writing journal entries to his dearly departed wife...

Mine's a NG cleric, 42 (stupid chargen program only goes to 34 ), peace and fun-loving, and somewhat overweight. He just got access to Shield Other, which is bound to become one of his favorites (it's actually his 2nd level domain spells for *both* his domains: Protection and Family).


----------



## KidCthulhu (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow.  Nice.

More please.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 11, 2002)

It'll probably take me a couple of days to find the time to write anything up. I've got an impending deadline for KenzerCo that rushed towards me at breakneck speed... so I'm spending my evenings drawing. 

Just so's you know.


----------



## Ziona (Mar 12, 2002)

*Shameless Plug*

Greetings All,

Just a shameless plug for the other campaign that Doc is currently a player in. Check out his adventures with The Unusual Heroes: Journal of a Half-Drow thread!! 

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6536

Sorry, had to be done...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 12, 2002)

Okay, okay, so I took an hour and wrote. Sue me. 

--------------------------------------

Dear Mirta~

It’s been a few weeks since last I wrote. In that time, I’ve been studying. I’ve had my big beaklike nose buried in all the books I can find. You wouldn’t believe some of the things I’ve learned! Did you know that with a simple gesture, a steady mind, and a flick of the wrist, you can lift objects into the air? Anyone can do it, really… it’s just a matter of learning HOW to do it. If I’d known how much fun this would be, I’d have become an adventurer instead of following in my father’s footsteps as a farmer.

No, that’s not true at all. I’d never give up the life I led. No magic or exciting adventure could ever compare with the simple joy of plowing a field in the morning and sitting with you in our reading chair in the evening. Now that you’re gone, though, I’ll be honest, honey… I love becoming a wizard. It’s so much fun. I’ve even taken some of my savings and purchased an outfit. It’s mostly purplish with flame designs, big sleeves and pockets to hold components in. I got myself a pointy hat. The guy at the shop said that wizards don’t really wear pointy hats- “they’re both outdated and cliché”, he said. I got it anyway. To me, when I was a kid, you weren’t a wizard without a pointy hat. I added a star dangling from its top. I’m sure you’ll understand the significance, Mirta. 

Oh, you’ll not believe what happened today. Remember the Lumley couple from down the lane? Remember their son, the little hellion responsible for destroying your flowerbed and tying bells into our cat’s tail? Lox. Lox Lumley. Well, the wee bastard actually tried to pick my pocket today. Caught him plucking through one of my spell pouches. I whirled on him and actually used a spell. Flashed lights and colors in his eye so brightly and quickly that he was dazed. I grabbed him by the ear and began yelling “Lumley!!” I says. “What do you think you’re doing, stealing from an old man?”

“I weren’t stealing nothing, Mr. Bundlebrush, sir! I was just lookin’ fer a coin I dropped,” he says, rubbin’ his eyes and trying to look innocent. 

“Why would you drop a coin in MY pocket, Lumley?”

 “Remember that one time, when you bought a pair of new shoes, then they got dirty quickly because you’re always walking around in dirt? Bet that wasn’t fun, huh? Well, gotta go!”

“LUMLEY!!! Don’t try to change the subject! You’re not going to waltz away from this one, young man. Oh, no. You’re going to find me an adventuring group to travel with.”

The look on his face was priceless, Mirta. His eyes went as wide as the earflaps on an elf’s winter cap.

He says to me, he says “You’re crazy! You’re too old to adventure.” 

“I’m young enough to have caught you, you weaselly varmint!” I yell.  “Now go and find me a group of adventurers. I’m buying my ticket out of this town.” 

He scampered off, bewildered. I expect to hear back from him by tomorrow. I’ll be ready, in my outfit. I’ve packed all my socks and good clothes, a blanket, a water tin, some rope, my spellbook, some rations, a few potions, and my favorite pipe. I feel ready. I hope that walking over a hill into the sunset is what I’ve always dreamed of. 

Anyway, I should get a good night’s sleep. I’ll write more later… and hopefully, I’ll have something to tell!

Thinking of you always. I love you.
~Nuttin


----------



## madriel (Mar 12, 2002)

Thanks for posting, Doc.  Every little bit helps to get your loyal readers through their KotSQ withdrawal.


----------



## Darklone (Mar 12, 2002)

**APPLAUSE**

Looking forward to that storyhour!


----------



## Immort (Mar 13, 2002)

Read some of yer original story hour Doc, had ta quit when yer got ta rtttoee seein as how my group is still in there, picked up again afterwards and have to say I was sorry to see the thread go.  Wandered on over to the Unusual Heroes to see more of your group in action and now I am here watching to see what transpires.  So far your group seems to be a winner on all fronts so I have high hopes for this.

-Immort


----------



## Jettok (Mar 16, 2002)

Hello All. Just giving you an update on whats going on in my campaign. We played the second time on thursday. All players agree they had fun and I got one of my players keep notes(for a little bonus exp). Therefore I will eventually have a story one way or another. However I don't have the 3 hours to write the story up and another 3-8 hours to write the campaign(My campaign is based off an old module "The Lost City" which I'm rewriting). Dr. M said he would write the story hour in his free time so its been put on low priority. So in conclusion You may see more updates soon or you may not but it will eventually end up on these boards. 

Have a great St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Breakstone (Mar 16, 2002)

Awesome, Doc

Pointed hat... he he he


----------



## Xaltar (Mar 19, 2002)

Another Character's view on the story:

American Die


- Xaltar


----------



## drexel (Mar 28, 2002)

Solomen Stormwalker was playful child.  He would often
sneak above the sands that hide the Lost City to chase
desert reptiles. The sun hurt Solomen's eyes but it
was a small price to pay if he could capture one of
the elusive sand creatures!  The others didn't know
he traveled to the surface or they would never let him
come.  They would bother him with details of wandering
monsters and ferocious sand storms.  It was both of
those dangers that changed Solomen's life forever.

The young boy ran after a particularly fast orange
sand lizard.  The beast eluded him at every turn! 
Just as Solomen thought he had it trapped the thing
burrowed into the sand.  The creature knew how to
survive in the desert and it sensed the coming storm. 
Before the pale child knew what happened he was
engulfed in the sands of a violent wind storm.  He was
tossed about for hours.  Just when he had given hope a
human hand grasped his shoulder.  Volamar, the high
cleric of Gorm had come to save him!  He picked up the
exhausted Solomen and started walking back to the
entrance of the lost city.  They had just touched foot
on the ancient stairs leading home when the storm
heightened it's intensity.  The howling wind picked up
sand and debris and hurled them at it's prey.  A large
sharp rock found a home in the priests neck. Solomen
screamed but could do nothing for Volamar.  The holy
man only smiled and looked at the heavens before
laying totally still.  The boy was forced to leave his
dead friend to be consumed by the sands.

Years later, Solomen, now a priest of Gorm himself
watched a new storm attack the surface world.  The
cleric comes to the surface every day to maintain the
ancient statue of Gorm that stands oblivious to the
desert winds.  The others now call him the Keeper.  
He keeps the statue, the people, and the faith of Gorm
alive in the Lost City.


----------

